# How can someone break a generational curse?



## Kinkyhairlady (Jun 7, 2011)

Or any curse for that matter. What prayers or bible verses can one read to do so? I am convinced I either have a generational curse or just a curse on me and it is pissing me off. I want to get closer to God but something is standing in my way, I know many people cannot stand me for reason I don't really know. Some I may have hurt in the past but others I've done nothing to but exist. I want to pray some powerful prayers to release me of this hold and to make whatever bad things folks are wishing upon me to backfire. My life is not what it is suppose to be there is some supernatural things going on that I can feel. Though God protects me but I feel it is lurking around me waiting for me to collapse.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.thevoicemagazine.com/chr...rry-huch-on-breaking-generational-curses.html

http://www.sw-mins.org/gen_curses.html


----------



## Prudent1 (Jun 7, 2011)

*Curses*
The Word of God says that a curse without a cause can not settle on a righteous person. Sin opens the door (primarily disobedience) for a curse to settle on a person. Generational curses are curses in which a parent or ancestral parent that we are in direct lineage of, has sinned and opened a door for it to be passed on from one generation to the next. Usually there is some type of display or manifestation in the natural realm, indicating what the curse is, through a person’s behavior. No matter how pronounced the manifestation is, it needs to be dealt with through repentance. A curse without a cause can not settle on a righteous person or a person free of sin. Curses are clearly spoken of in the Bible and just because the Word tells us Jesus became a curse on a tree for us does not mean we can’t still get a curse actively working in our lives. We either get curses through our sin or when we get into sin, a curse spoken of by others gets attached to us after we sin, actively affecting us. We need to repent immediately! These things really do affect our thoughts and the thought processes of our mind more than we tend to realize! With generational curses, we also repent for our own sins and also the sins of our ancestors. No matter the sin, and no matter the type of curse, we need to ask the Lord to take it and break it from us. Then we are appropriating and applying what Jesus did for us by going to the cross and becoming a curse for us.
*Prayer Breaking Curses*
Heavenly Father I come to You now in the Name of my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ. Holy Spirit I ask You to quicken me and lead me in prayer.
Lord Jesus, I believe that on the cross You took upon Yourself every curse that could and would ever come against me. Lord Jesus, I ask You to destroy every curse that is on me at this time, on my children, my grandchildren, ____,_____, and ______ at this time, including those whose names are _____,_____, and _____, according to Thy Will. Lord Jesus, I (we) ask You to break and destroy any curses, ungodly soul ties, unholy alliances or any unrighteous agreements that I (we) have entered into. Destroy any side effects, effects, residual effects, influences or stings of any curses that have been put on me (us), placed on me (us), declared over me (us), decreed over me (us), anyone that I (we) have prayed for today, including our children, our grandchildren, our marriages, our homes, our cars, our trucks, our offices, our properties, our buildings, our businesses, our ministries, and our finances. I (we) ask You to do this in the Name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth according to John 14:14. I (we) ask You to destroy any witchcraft prayers, charismatic witchcraft prayers, psychic prayers, ungodly soulish prayers, side effects, effects, residual effects, influences, or stings of any witchcraft prayers or charismatic witchcraft prayers or psychic prayers, ungodly soulish prayers about me (us), over, or about anyone that I (we) have prayed for today, including our children, our grandchildren, our marriages, our homes, our cars, our trucks, our offices, our properties, our buildings, our businesses, our ministries, our finances, our pets…. I (we) ask You to destroy them now in the Name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth according to John 14:14. I (we) ask You to destroy any false prophecies that have been prophesied over me (us), or about me (us), or anyone that I (we) have prayed for today, including our children, our grandchildren, our marriages, our homes, our cars, our trucks, our offices, our properties, our buildings, our businesses, our ministries, our finances…. I (we) ask You to destroy them now in the Name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth according to John 14:14. Lord Jesus, I (we) ask You to destroy any hexes, vexes, witchcraft spells, voodoo spells, satanic spells, incantations, chains, fetters, snares, traps, effects, side effects, or residual effects, darts, arrows, stings, claws, spears, darkness, evil imprints, false memories, wrong mind sets, trauma, shock, any unrighteous instruments of the enemy that have attempted to penetrate me(us), any lies of the enemy, false memories, evil imprints, impressions, wrong thoughts and mind sets, that have been spoken into me (us), over me (us), anyone that I (we) have prayed for today, including our children, our grandchildren, our marriages, our homes, our cars, our trucks, our offices, our properties, our buildings, our businesses, our ministries, our finances…. I (we) ask You to destroy them now in the Name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth according to John 14:14. Lord Jesus, I ask You to destroy any words, declarations, decrees, effects, side effects, stings and influences that have been spoken into me (us) or over me (us), or into anyone or over anyone that I (we) have prayed for today by ourselves or others that do not conform to Your will or Your destiny for our lives or the way You want us to believe and think and do. I apply the Blood of Jesus Christ of Nazareth, His Blood Covenant, Psalms 91, and Your healing virtue over me (us), into me (us), my spirit, mind, will, desires, emotions, ego, imaginations, anyone I (we) prayed for today.

In the Name of the Lord Jesus Christ of Nazareth, I (we) ask You Lord Jesus to destroy any assignments or plans that satan or our spiritual enemies or physical enemies have against me (us), anyone that I (we) have prayed for today, against our children, our grandchildren, our marriages, our homes, our cars, our trucks, our offices, our properties, our finances, our buildings, our businesses, our ministries… etc. I (we) ask You to destroy them now in the Name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth according to John 14:14. To God be the Glory. Amen!
In the Name of the Lord Jesus Christ of Nazareth, I (we) ask You Lord Jesus to pull down and cast aside every demonic stronghold that is in my (our) mind(s) or that are in the minds of anyone that I (we) have prayed for today. I (we) ask You to pull down every vain imagination in me (us) and in everyone that I (we) pray for today and cast them aside in the Name of the Lord Christ Jesus. Lord Jesus, I (we) ask You to pull down every high thought in me (us) and in everyone that I (we) have prayed for today; that exalts itself against the knowledge of God and cast them aside in the Name of the Lord Jesus Christ of Nazareth and to bring every thought captive in each of us to the obedience of Christ Jesus according to 2 Corinthians 10:3-6. Lord Christ Jesus, I (we) ask You to pull down, cast aside and destroy any demonic strongholds that are over or in me (us), or over or in anyone that I (we) have prayed for today; over our homes, cars, trucks, offices, property, buildings, businesses, ministries, marriages, finances. I (we) ask You to destroy them now according to John 14:14 in the Name of the Lord Jesus Christ of Nazareth. To God be the Glory. Amen! In the Name of my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ, I command my mind, desires, will, emotions, ego, imaginations, and thoughts, to come now to the obedience of Christ in me. Lord Jesus I ask You to destroy and remove all vain imaginations, demonic strongholds, and any deception that is in my thoughts and mind, and cast them aside in the Name of Jesus Christ. I ask You to wash my (our) mind(s) clean with the Precious Blood of Jesus Christ of Nazareth and enable me (us) to stay in Your Presence all day long, according to John 14:14, to God be the glory! Amen. Lord Jesus, Your Word says that Your anointing destroys all yokes of bondage (Isaiah 10:27) so I (we) ask You now to cause Your anointing to break and destroy any yokes of bondages along with all of their works, roots, fruits, tentacles and links that are in my (our) life (lives), the lives of anyone that I (we) have prayed for today according to John 14:14, in the Name of the Lord Jesus Christ, to God be the Glory. Amen!


----------



## Prudent1 (Jun 7, 2011)

@Kinkyhairlady,
You are right to continue to press in to get better understanding and be closer to the only one who can help you- God. I have posted some things I hope will help you. Generational curses are real. I've had to deal with them IRL personally. Don't forget the inportance of fasting on a regular basis too to get the answers you seek.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Jun 7, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> @Kinkyhairlady,
> You are right to continue to press in to get better understanding and be closer to the only one who can help you- God. I have posted some things I hope will help you. Generational curses are real. I've had to deal with them IRL personally. Don't forget the inportance of fasting on a regular basis too to get the answers you seek.



Thank you Prudent. I will read your post. I wish I can go somewhere to have some laid upon me with some powerful prayer so it can cast out these evil spirits.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jun 7, 2011)

I know the feeling but know this, a baby Christian is more powerful than the most formidable, ancient, evil spirits. Yes ma'am they are. The moment you decide to give your life to Christ and repent, everything you need for this journey is provided for you. Now, the enemy works hard to keep us from realizing that and stifles our confidence. From that point on though God begans the work of perfecting the gifts, purposes, powers, etc that he has _already_ placed within us. So, Kinkyhairlady, even though you may not feel powerful you are. There is nothing wrong with having another person of faith lay hands on you and pray for you, anoint you, etc but know that as long as you have met the above criteria, you can do all of those things for yourself if that is what your situation dictates. Don't worry about not getting the words 'just right' either. A sincere heart felt prayer gets God's attention every time.


----------



## Guitarhero (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.catholicwarriors.com/pages/warfare_prayers.htm

Brace yourself, this is long:


Spiritual Warfare Prayers

Anima Christi

Soul of Christ, sanctify me; Body of Christ, save me; Blood of Christ, inebriate me; Water from the side of Christ, wash me; Passion of Christ, strengthen me; O good Jesus, hear me; within your wounds, hide me; let me never be separated from you; from the evil one, protect me; at the hour of my death, call me; and bid me to come to you; that with your saints, I may praise you forever and ever. Amen.

Breaking Curses

In the name of the Lord Jesus Christ of Nazareth, by the power of his blood, his cross and his resurrection, I take authority over all curses, hexes, spells, voodoo practices, witchcraft assignments, satanic rituals, incantations and evil wishes that have been sent my way, or have passed down the generational bloodline. I break all forms of demonic oppression and influence over my life by the power of the risen Lord Jesus Christ, and I ask that all curses be replaced with a blessing.
I ask forgiveness for and denounce all negative inner vows and agreements that I have made with the enemy, and I ask that you Lord Jesus Christ release me from any bondage they may have held in me. I claim your shed blood over all aspects of my life, relationships, ministry endeavors and finances. I thank you for your enduring love, your angelic protection, and for the fullness of your abundant blessings.

Healing the Family Tree 3

Heavenly Father, I come before you as your child, in great need of your  help; I have physical health needs, emotional needs, spiritual needs and  interpersonal needs. Many of my problems have been caused by my own  failures, neglect and sinfulness, for which I humbly beg your  forgiveness, Lord. But I also ask you to forgive the sins of my  ancestors whose failures have left their effects on me in the form of  unwanted tendencies, behavior patterns, and defects in body, mind and  spirit. Heal me, Lord, of all these disorders.

With your help I sincerely forgive everyone, living or dead members of  my family tree, who have directly offended me or my loved ones in any  way, or those whose sins have resulted in our present sufferings and  disorders. In the name of your divine Son Jesus, and in the power of his  Holy Spirit, I ask you Father, to deliver me and my entire family tree  from the influence of the evil one.

Free all living and dead members of my family tree, including those in  adoptive relationships, and those in extended family relationships, from  every contaminating form of bondage. By your loving concern for us,  heavenly Father, and by the shed blood of your precious Son Jesus, I beg  you to extend your blessing to me and all my living and deceased  relatives. Heal every negative effect transmitted through all past  generations, and prevent such negative effects in future generations of  my family tree.

I symbolically place the cross of Jesus over the head of each person in  my family tree, and between each generation; I ask you to let the  cleansing blood of Jesus purify the bloodlines in my family lineage.  Send protective angels to encamp around us and administer your divine  healing power to all of us, even in areas of genetic disability. Give  special power to our family members’ guardian angels to heal, protect,  guide and encourage each of us in all our needs. Let your healing power  be released at this very moment, and let it continue as long as your  sovereignty permits.
In our family tree, Lord, replace all bondage with a holy bonding of  family love. And let there be an ever-deeper bonding with you, Lord, by  the Holy Spirit, to your Son Jesus. Let the family of the Holy Trinity  pervade our family with its tender, warm, loving presence, so that our  family may recognize and manifest that love in all our relationships.  All of our unknown needs we include with this petition that we pray in  Jesus’ precious name. Amen.with the Holy Spirit’s gifts of peace,  patience, love, joy, kindness, generosity, faithfulness, gentleness,  self-control, humility, forgiveness, goodness, fortitude, discipline,  truth, relinquishment, good self-image, prosperity, charity, obedience, a  sound mind, order, fulfillment in Christ, acceptance of self,  acceptance of others, trust, freedom from addictions, freedom of  having-to-control, freedom from shame, wholeness, wellness, health,  wisdom, knowledge, understanding, and the light and life of the Lord  Jesus Christ. Amen. 		

Top
Breaking Generational Bondage

Dear Lord Jesus Christ, I thank you for your sacrifice on the cross of Calvary for the forgiveness of my sins. Please enforce the power of your cross on all my generational inherited weaknesses, character defects, personality traits, cellular disorders, genetic disorders and tendencies toward sin. Please break all unhealthy soul-ties and forms of enmeshment between me and my parents, grandparents, siblings, offspring, mates and any other unhealthy relationship that my mates had with others in the past.
By the power of your command Lord Jesus Christ, I take the sword of the Spirit and cut myself free from all generational inherited cellular or genetic disorders, character defects and tendencies toward sin. I sever all unhealthy soul-ties and forms of enmeshment, and in the name of Jesus Christ, I say that I am now free—free to be the child of God the Lord intended me to be.


Prayer against Malefice 1

God, our Lord, King of ages, All-powerful and Almighty, you who made everything and who transform everything simply by your will; you who changed into dew the flames of the seven-times hotter furnace and protected and saved your three holy children:

You are the doctor and physician of my soul. You are the salvation of those who turn to you. I beseech you to make powerless, banish, and drive out every diabolic power, presence and machination; every evil influence, malefice or evil eye and all evil actions aimed against me.

Where there is envy and malice, give me an abundance of goodness, endurance, victory and charity. O Lord, you who love man, I beg you to reach out your powerful hands and your most high and mighty arms and come to my aid.

Send your angel of peace over me, to protect my body and soul. May he keep at bay and vanquish every evil power, every poison or malice invoked against me by corrupt and envious people.
Then under the protection of your authority may I sing with gratitude, “The Lord is my salvation; whom should I fear?” I will not fear evil because you are with me, my God, my strength, my powerful Lord, Lord of peace, Father of all ages. Amen.

Top
Prayer for a Spiritual Canopy

Dear Lord Jesus, please forgive me for all the times I have not submitted to your will in my life. Please forgive me for all my sinful actions, making agreements with the enemy, and for believing the devil’s lies. I now submit to you as my Lord, dear Jesus. Now I break every agreement that I have made with the enemy.

Lord Jesus, please have your warring angels remove and bind to the abyss all demons and their devices that had access to me because I believed their lies. I now ask you to establish a hedge of protection around me, over me and under me, and seal it with your blood, Lord Jesus Christ.

I now choose to put on the full armor of God and ask that you cleanse me and seal me, body, mind, soul and spirit, with your blood, Lord Jesus Christ. Please have your warring angels bind up and remove all demons, their devices, and all their power from within this protective hedge and have them sent to the abyss.
Please have your warriors destroy all demonic, occult or witchcraft assignments directed against me including all backups and replacements. Please have your warriors remove all trafficking people and send them back to their own bodies and seal them there with your blood, Lord Jesus Christ. Please have your angels stand guard over me and protect me from all the attacks of the enemy.


----------



## Guitarhero (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.catholicwarriors.com/pages/warfare_prayers.htm
(There are many more...please visit the site for all the prayers...but I was thinking of doing this myself)


Prayer to Remove Trafficking People

Dear Lord Jesus, will you please send a special assignment of warring angels to remove all spiritually trespassing people from me. In the name, power and authority of the Lord Jesus Christ of Nazareth who came in the flesh, I cancel all astral assignments over my life. I take dominion over all astral assignments of witchcraft sent against me, and I break their hold right now through the power of the Lord Jesus Christ.

Dear Lord Jesus, please have your warring angels strip these witches of their psychic powers, demonic powers and occult powers. Please strip them of psychic visions, powers of divination, and any other craft that allows them to interfere with me. Please have all their powers and devices destroyed and cast into the abyss.

I ask you to bring these people before your throne and bless them with a revelation of who you are and your love and plans of salvation for them. Please show them how they are being deceived by Satan. Please have your warriors send them back to their own bodies and seal them there with your blood, Lord Jesus. I thank you for establishing an impenetrable shield of protection all around me; in Jesus’ name. Amen.

Binding Evil Spirits

In the name of the Lord Jesus Christ of Nazareth, I stand with the power of the Lord God Almighty to bind Satan and all his evil spirits, demonic forces, satanic powers, principalities, along with all kings and princes of terrors, from the air, water, fire, ground, netherworld, and the evil forces of nature.

I take authority over all demonic assignments and functions of destruction sent against me, and I expose all demonic forces as weakened, defeated enemies of Jesus Christ. I stand with the power of the Lord God Almighty to bind all enemies of Christ present together, all demonic entities under their one and highest authority, and I command these spirits into the abyss to never again return. Their assignments and influences are over.
I arise today with the power of the Lord God Almighty to call forth the heavenly host, the holy angels of God, to surround and protect, and cleanse with God’s holy light all areas vacated by the forces of evil. I ask the Holy Spirit to permeate my mind, heart, body, soul and spirit, creating a hunger and thirst for God’s holy Word, and to fill me with the life and love of my Lord, Jesus Christ.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Jun 7, 2011)

How often do i say these prayers? everyday? during fasting?


----------



## ktykaty (Jun 7, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> http://www.catholicwarriors.com/pages/warfare_prayers.htm
> 
> Brace yourself, this is long:
> 
> Spiritual Warfare Prayers




Thanks you for that. It was really needed and timely. I said some of these payers and the Holy Spirit just confirmed it  . Thanks again.


----------



## mrselle (Jun 7, 2011)

Kinkyhairlady said:


> How often do i say these prayers? everyday? during fasting?



As often as you want to or feel that you need to, but just know that God hears you and as long as you are sincere you have been released.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 7, 2011)

There are powerful prayers!! Remember to pray in faith believing. 

Strengthen your faith by reading the Word daily.

Romans 10:17  - So then faith comes by hearing, and hearing by the word of God.


----------



## aribell (Jun 7, 2011)

"How to Pass from Curse to Blessing" by Derek Prince

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsOhODrm67k


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 7, 2011)

Kinkyhairlady said:


> Or any curse for that matter. What prayers or bible verses can one read to do so? I am convinced I either have a generational curse or just a curse on me and it is pissing me off.
> 
> I want to get closer to God but something is standing in my way, I know many people cannot stand me for reason I don't really know.
> 
> ...



Blessed and Loved Daughter of God... this is what you are.   

Blessed

Loved

Daughter of God.

You are not cursed.     No, Loved one, you are not.  What you are going through is the complete opposite; it's a purging process that all Christians go through the closer they desire and become to God.     

There is not a Christian in this earth realm (living or in Heaven with God), who has not gone through this process of growing.  

Instead of cursed, you are a 'Diamond in the Rough'.   Jesus already told us that we would all go through persecution; that we would be persecuted for His sake.  He also said that men would 'hate' us for His sake.   That our families would even 'hate' us; that they would even take us to trial.   

Look at what the Disciples went through for the Lord's sake.   Look what happen to Paul, Timothy, Peter.   Paul and Silas and Peter were jailed for preaching the Gospel of Jesus Christ.   Yet...they continued and endured to the very end.   

In this life, we will always have those who love us with an unending love and those who will 'hate' us with an unending hatred.   Why?  Because there are those who are for us and those who are against us.    Which is why God gave us Roman 28... 

_"What shall we say to these things?  If God be for us, then who can be against us?   With God on our side, how can we be denied?   For in all these things, we have been made more than Conquerors through Jesus Christ our Lord."  _

Sweetheart, the moment you gave your heart to Jesus, you were redeemed from the curse of death, hell and the grave.   In Galatians, God's Word says, If you be in Christ Jesus, then you be the seed of Abraham....and... you are redeemed from the curse of the law.  

Another Word is... "All things are passed away, all things have become new.... You are a new creation in Jesus Christ. 

The ladies have given you some of the most wonderful support and prayers that anyone could ever receive.   And while there are some curses that are in the family lines of many who love the Lord, you dear one are not cursed.   

It is a lie that satan wants you to believe so that it keeps you preoccupied in your mind being fearful, frustrated, doubtful of God's Word and completely off focus.   satan is simply trying to 'trip you up' and pull you down.   

Yet He...Jesus who is able to keep you from falling will continue to do so ... forever.   God has you engraved upon His heart and hands.  You are under a new Covenant of life and blessings under the Blood of Jesus and no curse can nor ever will come upon you.

So what do you do with all of these precious jewels of prayers and information that the loving women of this thread have shared with you?   
*
Treasure them*.  Treasure the love of these women who have so lovingly come in to help you and to share their hearts with you.   For if nothing more, this alone should show you just how blessed you are and for one to be this blessed by so much love which these ladies have shown you in this thread, surely you cannot be cursed.   Along with God, they too, have your back and they always will.   They are your loving sisters in Christ Jesus.  

Treasure the prayers, the information.  Read it each day as part of your meditation, as these prayers and information will replace the negative feelings which have been dwelling within your heart far too long.  

You are BLESSED, not cursed.   You are loved.  Not cursed.  You are God's daughter and surely only one who is blessed can be so.   

Love to you...


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Jun 7, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Blessed and Loved Daughter of God... this is what you are.
> 
> Blessed
> 
> ...



Thank you Shimmie.


----------



## Guitarhero (Jun 8, 2011)

Kinkyhairlady said:


> How often do i say these prayers? everyday? during fasting?




Hi, sorry for the late reply.  I think that if you say them once, then believe His promises.  But pray to Him often in general.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 9, 2011)

Kinkyhairlady said:


> Thank you Shimmie.



It is *'I'* who thanks you.


----------

